# loader ?



## luckyrogue19 (Sep 10, 2009)

Would a loader off of an Allis WD-45 fit onto a ferguson TO-20? I think it might be too big but I am not sure. Thank you, Luke


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

you may want to ask you questions on this one on either the AC or MF forum. 
Thanks for posting
caseman-d


----------



## luckyrogue19 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I don't know why I didn't think of that before. I really appreciate the response!


----------

